# Ovulation Help



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ya

I have been using a clearblue monitor for about a year now with no problems. Until 3 cycles ago! According to my CBM I have not ovulated for the last 3 cycles. Which is unheard of for me. I normally ovulate around day 13/14 with no worries. I get 2 high day then 2 peak days. 

This cycle I had 4 days of high fertility they back to low. Where as the other 2 cycle I have had low fertility from CD6 to CD22. 

I went to my GP today to chat about it and she asked if I am having regular AF's, which I am. Last cycle was 25 days, other 2 were 23 ish day. I have a short LP as well, about 11 days. 

My GP reckons that if I am having AF regular then I am ovulating normally and that I shouldnt be using OPK's or a monitor. I should just be having sex.. easy for her to say but 9 years of 'just having sex' has go up no where?! 

SO is it possible that I am ovulating but the CBM just isnt picking it up?? 

Thanks
Natalie xxx


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

hello there, 

it can get so frustrating  using those kits i used them for a long time. 
im in ireland so maybe they are different here, one of the clear blue monitors is digital a smily face appears if you have a surge the other clear blue monitor is like a pg test and 2 lines appear if you have a surge i had a lot of problems with the 2 lines because the line was so faint i often missed my days.
maybe the best thing to do is to get your doctor to do a day 21 progestrone blood test on your next cycle thats 21 days from the day you start to bleed, then you will know for sure if you are ovulating. if your not ovulating there could be a few reasons why so you should get your dr to refer you to a gyne and they will investigate whats going on. dont worry  if you are not ovulating there is alot of treatment out there that can help, things like accupunture, clomid etc your gyne will tell you all about it..
hoping all goes well for you x


----------

